# HELP! Rhino 660 won't shift while running



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Shift linkage is tight. As soon as I turn it off it shifts perfect. Any ideas? I'm leaving Friday afternoon for a weekend riding trip.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

What is it doing? is it grinding? maybe the idle is too high?


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

It just wouldn't shift, as in I couldn't get the shifter to move in and out of gear. I lowered the idle and it seemed to have worked. I panicked because I didn't want to miss a big ride this weekend, lol.


----------

